# Shaving



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2018)

I hate shaving! I haven't had a wet shave in over 10 years. With my follically challenged head, I have taken to shaving both my head and beard with the guard off on my Braun Hair Clippers every 2 weeks or so. Never get a rash or ingrown hairs like I used to. I like to kid myself and say the I look a bit more rugged too. Luckily I don't have to shave for work either. Loads of mates shave, every morning and it adds time to their routine so I have saved myself weeks in lost time too.

I think I must have saved a fair old whack aswell because razors, blades, foam and all the other crap associated with wet shaving is mega expensive. There are relentless ads on TV about the most comfortable shave etc and I just got to thinking what a waste of time and money shaving actually is. 

Who wet shaves these days?


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 20, 2018)

yes


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2018)

I wet shaved last week for the first time in years, as I'd left my Braun charger at home. Timewise there's not much in it but I tend to suffer too much blood loss with wet shaving.


----------



## Digger (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave every morning, without exception. Skin like a rhino!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave in the shower, never a problem, but the blades are a tad pricey


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Who wet shaves these days?
		
Click to expand...

Me, every night after my shower.
If I showered and shaved in the morning I'd either drown or cut my own throat!


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave every day with a Bic  razor, cheapskate I know.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Haven't wet shaved for years. I look like a giant baby when clean shaven. Just use a set of clippers with no guard and do my entire head. Takes 5 minutes once a week &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Tongo (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave a couple of times a week. Could be tempted by an electric razor though.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 20, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wet shave in the shower, never a problem, but the blades are a tad pricey
		
Click to expand...

Get mine from here https://beardedcolonel.co.uk they're brilliant. They send them every few weeks.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 20, 2018)

Bought a good electric razor for Xmas many years ago (about 10). Still going strong but I do forget every now and again. Wet shave about once a week on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Get mine from here https://beardedcolonel.co.uk they're brilliant. They send them every few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I use the same blades and think theyâ€™re as good as Gillette but for a fraction of the price


----------



## Dasit (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave with my gilette every day in the shower. Takes about 30 seconds. 

Skin is smooth as you like.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 20, 2018)

Only wet shave for special occasions as I get a bad shaving rash on my neck afterwards for a couple of days. I did have a proper shave in Turkey by a bloke with a cut throat, don't know what he did/used but no rash at all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			Only wet shave for special occasions as I get a bad shaving rash on my neck afterwards for a couple of days. I did have a proper shave in Turkey by a bloke with a cut throat, *don't know what he did/used but no rash at all.*

Click to expand...

Shaving's like decorating mate, it's 90% preparation.

If I want a shaving rash, I'll electric shave (and it doesn't't feel like I've had a shave :lol.      Wet shave every time for me, I've got a multi blade for when I'm short of time, otherwise it's a single blade in an old style safety razor. Tempted to learn how to use a cut throat but concerned it will get very messy.....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave everyday, another bearded colonel advocate. Mind you, if i leave it for more than two days, BC blades are useless at clearing longer fuzz.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 20, 2018)

Seven o'clock shadow look, for me, for past fifty years or so...

Tried the full beard look a couple of times but herself wasn't enamoured...
Trimmer two or three times a week...

Don't think I'd be asked wet shaving regular...


----------



## Digger (Jan 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shaving's like decorating mate, it's 90% preparation.

If I want a shaving rash, I'll electric shave (and it doesn't't feel like I've had a shave :lol.      Wet shave every time for me, I've got a multi blade for when I'm short of time, otherwise it's a single blade in an old style safety razor. Tempted to learn how to use a cut throat but concerned it will get very messy..... 

Click to expand...

I had a cut throat shave once when on holiday in Turkey. Wasn't that impressed to be honest. I get a better shave with Gillette Blue 2 blades.
I was even less impressed when he set my ears on fire to get rid of the ear hair!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hate shaving. Used to be a mach 3/5 shaver but used to look like Edward Scissorhands with blunt scissorhands had shaved me so changed to an electric shaver which is so much easier but takes about the same time. Suffer occasionally with ingrowing hair but bought some liquid to put on which is pretty good (ingrown I think its called).


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2018)

Only wet shave, I had a Remington dry shaver thingy once upon a time years and years ago but it used to pull the stubble out, just never got on with it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tempted to learn how to use a cut throat but concerned it will get very messy..... 

Click to expand...

I've got one, never tried it or used it...........................................on myself


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2018)

Cornerstone user here.  

Just for my head as neck though. Full beard for the rest.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2018)

One Planer said:



			Cornerstone user here.  

Just for my head as neck though. Full beard for the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Upside down head &#128513;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2018)

Hate shaving. 
Iâ€™ve had a few cut throatâ€™s in Turkey tho & they was excellent. 
I just use clippers now.


----------



## Lump (Jan 20, 2018)

Trim the old beard every 3 days. I'll also line out my beard at the same time. (no neck beards for me)


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave for me maybe once a week, hate electric shavers, they give me a really bad rash and just donâ€™t seem to do a good enough job.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2018)

Another shaving hater here. Havenâ€™t wet shaved for years, use a trimmer twice a week to leave a light stubble. Currently using a Philips Oneblade, excellent bit of kit for Â£23. Blades are double edged, last about 6 months. Comes with 4 blade covers at different heights, or can be used without a cover for clean shaving.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Upside down head &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2018)

One Planer said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t grow a proper beard ðŸ˜£


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2018)

I have only used electric for years. It began when I started a new job in which I worked morning and evenings and had to look ultra smart. So I always shaved twice a day.

Having a little bit of paper stuck on ones face was not quite the right image.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2018)

Tend to wet shave once a week and then let it grow. Hate shaving and if I wet shave for a few days or with a few days space, I tend to bleed and bleed and get shaving rashes.


----------



## IanG (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave pretty much every morning for me. Manage to do it before I'm properly awake so doesn't add too much time to my routine. Went back to traditional DE blades a while back as the cost of those multi-blade cartridges is insane. Buy feather brand blades from t'internet and they're cheap and last ages. My face doesn't get on with electric face-mowers.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 20, 2018)

In a quest to find the best home wet shave I bought a Merkur Futur "safety" DE razor a few years ago. After a couple of very nice shaves I took the top of my index finger off with it. It hasn't really seen much action since. It does provide the best shave I've managed at home though!

Since then I've settled on the disposable "Gillette Blue II Slalom Plus" razors as being best for me.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2018)

Only ever used an electric....
When I worked in an office I was much more regular with it but in the last 15 years I leave it until it gets annoying - usually the best part of 2 weeks, take the lot off and then start again..


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 20, 2018)

Wet shave my head and face every 3/4 days ( excluding wee goatee), trim once a week.
Love a open razor Turkish.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2018)

I've got sensitive skin and found most shaving methods cause me issues but my other half got me a Philips Series 7000 shaver and I have to say I love it. Shaves as smooth as a wet shaver but the coating on the shaving heads doesn't irritate my skin. An excellent piece of kit.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 20, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			I've got sensitive skin and found most shaving methods cause me issues but my other half got me a Philips Series 7000 shaver and I have to say I love it. Shaves as smooth as a wet shaver but the coating on the shaving heads doesn't irritate my skin. An excellent piece of kit.
		
Click to expand...

Is that one of these? https://www.tesco.com/direct/philip...clid=CPOp3czX59gCFWcw0wodlocCfA&source=others ?

I also have sensitive skin, wet shave every few days, but would love an electric, but everyone Iâ€™ve tried has been rubbish.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2018)

It's this model 
https://www.philips.co.uk/shop/pers...ectric-shaver-with-cleansing-brush/p/S7530_50
but we payed less than Â£100 on a special online deal. 
The head coating looks the same.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2018)

Been a beard wearer for most of my adult life. I used to keep it fairly full when younger and when in the Navy, I use a beard trimmer these days and buzz it down to a number one once a week but trim the edges and neck every day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Have tried various electric razors but just cannot get on with them.
Wet shave every other day, I like to look rugged on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.


----------



## jusme (Jan 21, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Wet shave my head and face every 3/4 days ( excluding wee goatee), trim once a week.
Love a open razor Turkish.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one. I wet shave entire head every other day. I would like to do it less frequent but it cost's in blades more if I leave it to grow longer. I have been wet shaving my head for near 20 years. So used to it I can do it without mirrors or looking. Cut my head maybe 2/3 times in those 20 years


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 21, 2018)

Have not wet shaved in 8 years. The day I left the navy was the last. Think itâ€™s me rebelling against the uniform a little. 

Well that and I look terrible with a smooth chin


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Is that one of these? https://www.tesco.com/direct/philip...clid=CPOp3czX59gCFWcw0wodlocCfA&source=others ?

I also have sensitive skin, wet shave every few days, but would love an electric, but everyone Iâ€™ve tried has been rubbish.
		
Click to expand...




Robster59 said:



			It's this model 
https://www.philips.co.uk/shop/pers...ectric-shaver-with-cleansing-brush/p/S7530_50
but we payed less than Â£100 on a special online deal. 
The head coating looks the same.
		
Click to expand...

I frowned at the reduced price of Â£115 but Â£300 ðŸ˜³ your havin a bubble ðŸ˜œ

Also, looking at both of those there showing the use of shaving foam, I thought the idea was to save money on foam etc ðŸ¤”

And how long do the blades last in these things, at those costs I hope they never have to be replaced.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 21, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Wet shave about once a week on a Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying there is only 1 Sunday per week??


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			I frowned at the reduced price of Â£115 but Â£300 ï˜³ your havin a bubble ï˜œ

Also, looking at both of those there showing the use of shaving foam, I thought the idea was to save money on foam etc ï¤”

And how long do the blades last in these things, at those costs I hope they never have to be replaced.
		
Click to expand...

I agree totally, it's silly money.  I was lucky to get it at a third of list. Considering it's on their clearance page do what I did, keep checking back till it's at a sensible price, then look for a code that gives you a bit more off and buy it then.  TBH I've found that just shaving with water does a great job, no need for foam, gel etc. 
I can't say how long the heads last but compared to the cost of wet blades + foam over a year.
I can only say that, for me, the sub Â£100 was worth it.


----------



## Chisteve (Jan 22, 2018)

Wet shave for me every day - use king of shaves shaving oil - its the best and do not suffer from rashes etc only the odd ingrowing hair now and again


----------



## IanM (Jan 22, 2018)

I wet shave every morning.  Proper prep and aftershave balm stops all the cuts and rashes...   I wouldn't dream of heading to work without doing so, I'd look too scruffy!


----------



## AMcC (Jan 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wet shave in the shower, never a problem, but the blades are a tad pricey
		
Click to expand...


http://www.shaving-shack.com/razorp...MI__bL0ePr2AIVbL7tCh2kGAZqEAQYASABEgLs4_D_BwE

Bought one of these a couple of years ago, I wet shave probably couple of times a week and have used the same blade since around March last year.  Great purchase


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2018)

had many electric shavers over the years, none of them all that TBH. used to have to wet shave every day when i worked in the City, but since moving up here and working from home. once maybe twice a week if i'm meeting the board. Wife has got me a Cornerstone  for the last two Christmases.

Thats OK, get a better shave than with a standard disposable Though the shave gel is only good for frequent shaves.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 22, 2018)

I got tired of losing a couple pints of blood and neck rash and moved over to electric around 18 months ago.  I've got one of the vacuum jobbies that I've set to 0.5mm and give it a trim once a week, minimum fuss and sexy as hell.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2018)

Also haven't had a proper shave in years. I have a cheap pair of hair clippers, and I only use them about once every 3-4 weeks. I trim it to short stubble, then let it grow to longer stubble, then trim and repeat. Never clean shaven. And I'm not able to grow a full beard anyway, it only ever looks like very long stubble, haha. It just seems to slow right down growing at a certain point.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 22, 2018)

Wet shave every other day. Face and head. I am old school and use a brush and shaving soap - so much better than anything else Iâ€™ve used. 

Never got on with the electric razors; never as close as a real razor. 

Occasionally go for a straight razor shave in the local barbers - proper treat that is!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 22, 2018)

Never needed to shave for work so got used to electric razor .
Havnt wet shaved for 25yrs or more now wonâ€™t be either.
But have you seen the price of some electric razors now Â£300+.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 22, 2018)

It was a wet shave every morning, but for the past few weeks I've been to lazy, down to a combination of being ill over the Christmas hols and working from home, so letting the beard grow, wor lass hasn't complained either so it can't be all bad.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			It was a wet shave every morning, but for the past few weeks I've been to lazy, down to a combination of being ill over the Christmas hols and working from home, so letting the beard grow, wor lass hasn't complained either so it can't be all bad.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s because sheâ€™s had nothing tickle her fancy for years ðŸ˜œ


----------



## User2021 (Jan 22, 2018)

Wet shave

few months back signed up to "Harrys" subscription service.
Fed up with the prices of Gillette and Wilkinson Sword
But despite all Harrys claims, I found the blades definitely not as sharp, and caused irritation not seen previously - so had to cancel it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone tried this :

https://www.bicshaveclub.com/uk


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 24, 2019)

Spring can't come too soon.


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Wet shave

few months back signed up to "Harrys" subscription service.
Fed up with the prices of Gillette and Wilkinson Sword
But despite all Harrys claims, I found the blades definitely not as sharp, and caused irritation not seen previously - so had to cancel it.
		
Click to expand...

I subscribed to the bearded colonel and while cheaper than Gillette the blades were only good for 1 shave so went back to gillette


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 24, 2019)

Havenâ€™t wet shaved in about 15 years. Had a beard since then. Will trim it to about 4mm once every 3 weeks or so when the other half starts moaning. Wet shaving always used to really irritate my neck so no way I could do it every day.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2019)

The amount of blokes you see clean shaven these days are few and far between I think. Stubble or beard is pretty much the norm these days. I always used to hate how I looked clean-shaven, like the chin of a baby on an adult's face.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2019)

Wet shave everyday, except for weekends when I'm not golfing or trying to look smart.
My facial hair grows very quickly, and is very dark, so I look like a tramp if I don't!


----------



## Lump (Jan 24, 2019)

Iâ€™m amazed no one has mentioned it. But to those that do wet shave. Get yourself a decent safety razor with decent blades. Youâ€™ll save yourself an utter fortune.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 24, 2019)

Lump said:



			Iâ€™m amazed no one has mentioned it. But to those that do wet shave. Get yourself a decent safety razor with decent blades. Youâ€™ll save yourself an utter fortune.
		
Click to expand...

such as ?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 24, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Wet shave everyday, except for weekends when I'm not golfing or trying to look smart.
My facial hair grows very quickly, and is very dark, so I look like a tramp if I don't!
		
Click to expand...

Can I suggest you buy new clothes...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2019)

The bearded colonel changed their blade design a while ago. They don't clog as much, and I find they give a decent shave. Seem to stay sharp enough for me. Certainly for a number of shaves, similar to Gillette.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2019)

Honestly Brian, rather than managing the hipster look of having a trendy amount of growth, I just go full on long & scruffy!

It's not a good look


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2019)

Lump said:



			Iâ€™m amazed no one has mentioned it. But to those that do wet shave. Get yourself a decent safety razor with decent blades. Youâ€™ll save yourself an utter fortune.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I had in #15.  What blades do you use?  Feathers or Personnas (Lab Blues or Medical Prep) for me.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 24, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Is that one of these? https://www.tesco.com/direct/philip...clid=CPOp3czX59gCFWcw0wodlocCfA&source=others ?

I also have sensitive skin, wet shave every few days, but would love an electric, but everyone Iâ€™ve tried has been rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

There's a variety of Philips 7000 series, but many of them just vary on the accessories. Shop around; I got mine for less than Â£70


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 24, 2019)

I stopped wet shaving when I had a job that required me to look very smart at 9 in the morning and 10 in the evening.

bits of paper and slight nicks after shaving twice a day did not quite fit the 'very smart' image the company wanted.

I have shaved electric ever since.


----------



## Lump (Jan 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thought I had in #15.  What blades do you use?  Feathers or Personnas (Lab Blues or Medical Prep) for me.
		
Click to expand...

Feather blades with a Merkur 34C. Although I might move to something a little more aggressive. 
I got given a brand new 30year old brush by my grandad not long before he passed, that started the safety razor thing for me. (Only use it for lining out)


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 24, 2019)

I wet shave sometimes but also have a Philips Series 5000 razor which is the best electric razor I've ever used.  Really smooth on the face and shaves me close.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shaving's like decorating mate, it's 90% preparation.

If I want a shaving rash, I'll electric shave (and it doesn't't feel like I've had a shave :lol.      Wet shave every time for me, I've got a multi blade for when I'm short of time, otherwise it's a single blade in an old style safety razor. Tempted to learn how to use a cut throat but concerned it will get very messy..... 

Click to expand...

Especially after a bad round


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2019)

Wet shave. I can just about get away with every other day for work, but if I were going anywhere "special" on day two I would have to shave again. Hate electric razors


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Wet shave. I can just about get away with every other day for work, but if I were going anywhere "special" on day two I would have to shave again. Hate electric razors
		
Click to expand...

How do you get into the folds in your weather beaten face?  Bet that leathery tanned skin of yours helps keep the cuts to a minimum


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2019)

The unshaven look doesn't always work........



Kurt Russell


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2019)

I wet shave, typically a couple of times a week when my g/f says "You're not coming near me with your jaggy chin!" which basically translates into "Are you feeling horny?"


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 25, 2019)

Prefer a Braizilian

Ok, use an electric Braun that has the cleaning fluid system. The razor feels new everyday.


----------



## Big_G (Jan 25, 2019)

Can't believe the timing of this thread

I always wet shave, I have to make a speech a our club AGM tomorrow so I thought I pop in a new blade this morning trying to look my best, oh well they say the ladies like a man with a scar


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2019)

I wet shave every morning.... use a decent mosituriser/after shave afterwards no problems at all.... Ok, I work in an office environment, but that's changed and the number of blokes turning up without shaving is suprising.... 

I am quite old school in that I wouldnt go to golf on Saturday morning without shaving either, I'd just feel scruffy.... no idea why, just the way it is!  

I understand from nephew number 1, (fresher at Pompey Uni) that the current fashion for beards is on the way out!   You heard it here first!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 25, 2019)

Only wet shaved twice in the last 10 years - once for my mum's funeral and once for my dad's funeral.

Have never been a regular wet shaver and now just trim once every 10 days or so and cycle thru designer stubble to short beard then trim back to stubble again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

I wet shave but have very dry skin, even when using a moisturiser daily. As a result I tend to shave on a Saturday morning before golf and can get away with the stubble most of the time in work unless I have a really important meeting where I will shave again.


----------



## Waitforme (Jan 25, 2019)

Wet shave every morning with a Gillette Mach3.
You're supposed to bin the razor when the blue strip is worn through but I use the same razor for maybe 3 or 4 months until the white layer below the blue strip has worn through to the black base below.
Very very seldom get a cut and never a rash, maybe I have rhino hide for skin ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			How do you get into the folds in your weather beaten face?  Bet that leathery tanned skin of yours helps keep the cuts to a minimum 

Click to expand...

You really are a knob aren't you, you long lanky streak of ****


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 26, 2019)

Electric shaver for the tash and a beard trimmer everywhere else. I retain a constant state of stubble. 

Too short of time for wet shaving, can think of better things to do.


----------

